# Scored a Free load of Applewood w/ Qview



## pintobean (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to be doing some splitting in my near future. Can't complain though, as I got it free from a coworker trying to get rid of it. She happened upon it free as well from a woman who didn't want to pay a tree company to haul it away. My coworkers husband is a craftsman, and he was making wooden bowls out of this, but had _way_ too much, so they gave me a bunch.

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b178/BrandoB2003/?action=view&current=utf-8BSU1BRzA5MDIuanBn.jpg


----------



## ak1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice!

I got a bunch several months ago from a lady who wanted her tree chopped down. A buddy of mine did the cutting, then called me to get the wood.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 30, 2011)

Now thats a really nice haul for the smoker. Now I would like to have some of those wooden bowls too.


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 30, 2011)

I can say from experience in years gone by that apple wood makes a good hot firewood -- but other uses should come first (smoking, carpentry).


----------

